# Post Natal Care



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi All
I know I'm a little early in asking this question, but bear with me and I'll explain.... we have recently discovered that my DH is being re-located due to work and we need to move before Christmas when our newborn (due on 10.11.12) will be approx 6wks old as the new post starts in January. 


I did not have DS under the NHS system, so I'm not sure what to expect in terms of post natal care. My next midwife appointment isn't for another week, so I'm here to pick your brains, if anyone can help? I am booked for a section, and all my midwife has said at this stage is that I'll probably only be in hospital for 24hrs - max 48hrs and then she visits the next day. But outside that I don't know how regularly I see her, when I would be signed out of her care (assuming all has been straight forward) and does she check that the abdominal muscles are starting to knit back together? (they seperated alot with DS, and it took about 6 weeks to knit back together while under physio care)

We are trying to work out when we can get the removal company to collect our belongings so we can be moved into our new house in time for Christmas ideally - stressful time but exciting   

Any info would be appreciated - thanks!
DJ x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi i was in hospital for 5 days but i had an infection and emergency c section. Midwife care i think usually for about 10 days and a quick check of abd muscles a couple of days post birth all i had. After 10 days care transfered to health visitor.  Usually you go and see them i think a few times ( i had twins so mine came to me a few times but dont think that usual with a singleton)
you usually get a check up at 6 weeks post birth with your gp and babies vacc at 8 and 12 weeks i think. It's all a bit of a blur. 
Sorry cant be more precise. Hope this helps.
Oh and remember you cant drive for 6 weeks.:-(


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Mierran - all info much appreciated x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

They will only sign you off when they are happy things are ok with you and baby. 

They will come to see you on the 1st day of being home. and then on day 5. If it falls on a wekend or BH then you go to them. Once you get transeferred to a HV then she will come to see you on the 1st visit., Again she will come to you if you cannot get to her or she feels a home visit wil be better. Mine came out to me as i was finding it difficult getting to the clinic with DS1 and #2    If you ring them and ask for a home visit they will come out. Mine have been really helpful


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Mighty Mini


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I think it's something you need to check with your midwife as different areas can vary hugely and things are definitely changing!

When I had dd2 in Feb 2011 (fourth section) I could have come home the following day but I opted to stay a second night. The midwife visited the day after I came home but that was it, I had to get to clinic for the rest of my appointments, and she even said there were talks to move to phone appointments post birth! I assume if you really couldn't get to the clinic they'd come to you........you'd hope so at least!

As for driving, with all of my sections I have been told 6 weeks is a guide but as long as I could do an emergency stop without saying "ouch, my tummy" then I was ok to drive - for me this differed each time and the earliest I drove was 4 weeks but with dd2 it was 7 weeks.

Chux xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Chux.  I am currently compiling a list of questions for my midwife - poor woman is going to be hounded for info. (to be fair I do have to write everything down as I think of it, due to severe baby brain   )

DJ x


----------

